# Can't uninstall Vaio Support Agent



## dolittle (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, My Sony Vaio (Windows ME) laptop has been SO SLOW lately and freezing up a lot. I managed to successfully reduce my start up load. I'd really like to remove the Vaio Support Agent since I have heard it is just spyware and can slow things down. When I try to remove by using add/remove programs the whole process just "sticks" with the little file folder flying around but with the progress bar not advancing. Ctl-Alt-Del says Add/remove programs is not responding so I end task. Why is it doing this and is there any other way to remove this program? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
(Hope I'm posting in right forum!)


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Right forum. Does this Vaio laptop come with Restore/Recover CD(s) or does it have a feature like the newer Vaios that allow you to wipe the hard drive and install the software back to the way it came out of the box as if new? After backing up your sensitive data first, of course.

Since Windows sounds as if it is irreparably corrupted, you should immediately back your sensitive data up:

Backup all your Sensitive Data (Internet Explorer Favorites; Netscape Bookmarks, Address Book and Netscape Mail Folders; Outlook Express Address Books and Folders (compress any Netscape Mail or Outlook Express folders first) letters, pictures, databases, spreadsheets, music, etc.) to removable media for restoring later.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. My Vaio has the recovery CD's. I think you're right that reinstalling everything is the thing to do. I have been thinking I should do that for some time now but am a little nervous about it. After I back up my data what do I do? Do I need to uninstall Norton Antivirus first? Do i just put in the CD's and follow instructions or do I have to reformat my hard drive first? Thanks so much for your time in answering my questions!
PS. I would have answered you sooner but I have been out of town until tonight.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

On Vaios? On the newer ones you don't use the Recovery CD(s) [but they're nice to have] there's a recover entry in the Start menu, on others you use the CDs. No, you don't have to uninstall anything because the Recover CD(s) will give you the option to format and install.

Is your computer still under warranty? Call Viao technical support for how-to's, they might help even if you're out of warranty a little. Here's a link to their website http://www.vaio.net/ See the Support link at top? Click it and find more useful support links at page top.

On many computers I'm familiar with you just put CD #1 in the drive, restart the computer, it boot off the CD and you follow the on-screen instructions. Read carefully, you want to do a full or destructive recover not the non-destructive one. Some computer systems offer you a choice to format or not, some offer you no choice. Either way take the format and install original software option. To help you more I'd need the model number of that computer and maybe some more like serial number. Look around on that site. Plus your Viao users manual should have instructions for performing a Recover right there. I bet Viao tech support will help you Recover now that I think about it. Don't cost nothing to ask.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 24, 2003)

I DID IT!!! Thanks so much! This really helped to speed things up. I wish I'd had the courage to do it a year ago it was so easy! However:

1) I still can't fully get rid of Support Agent. I tried uninstalling through Add/Remove Programs and got message that it was uninstalled and Support Agent is gone from the list but there is still a shortcut on the Desktop. When I click on the shortcut Support Agent opens so it is still there. How do I REALLY get rid of it?

2) Also: what is the best way to get rid of all the preinstalled junk that comes on these things. I now have shortcuts to MSN, Sony Image Station, AOL and others!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

As to Support Agent, just right-click the Desktop icon and point to Delete. Then be sure and empty the Recycle bin afterward.

As to the Advertisements and other unnecessary pre-installed junk, some you have to remove in the Add/Remove Programs control panel; Restart your computer and possibly right-click delete the associated items in your Start menu (Start button; Programs; etc.).

Please note, those Recover CD(s) or capability will not work unless only the original or factory authorized hardware is plugged onto your computer's main circuit board. Hard drives and RAM are the exceptions. Plus only speakers, keyboard and mouse can be plugged onto the computer back. Sometimes a printer that was included with the system can be plugged on there too, but most often excluding a printer before starting the procedure is best. In other words the computer makers charge high prices for replacement CD-ROM, main circuit board, Modem etc., if one of those go bad and you need to do a recover. Use a dual-surge suppressor (unplug Power and Modem for lightening protection, surge protectors do not protect from lightening in most models) and keep the computer turned off when it's not going to be in use for over two hours for to protect your computer equipment.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Restart your computer, via the Start button, after program removal in Add/Remove Programs control panel, even if not p[rompted to restart.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks Styxx,
All went fine and my Vaio is like new again! I appreciate all your help and thanks for helping me learn! Have a great rest of your week!


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

U2 and your certainly welcome.


----------

